# Oyster bracelet for Mako/Ray II ?



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys, looking for a good place to buy an oyster bracelet for a Mako/Ray II for a good price. I guess the best is with solid end links right ? Do all these oysters being advertised for the Seiko SKX fit with Mako/Ray ? 

Need it shipped to Canada as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Strapcode

In the classifieds too


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks. So Oyster bracelets that are designed for the Seiko SKX will fit the Orient & Ray ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

No. Strapcode makes bracelets specifically for the Mako II and Ray II now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oli91 (Aug 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Strapcode bracelet also fits Mako/ Ray I ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

oli91 said:


> Does anyone know if the Strapcode bracelet also fits Mako/ Ray I ?


I asked and they said no. Because "Mako (old version) is a little bit different with Mako II on watch case and lug."

I am skeptical because my understanding was it's the same case, just no date pusher because of the new movement. But I am not willing to buy one to find out until/unless I find them for sale via Amazon Prime.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No. Strapcode makes bracelets specifically for the Mako II and Ray II now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cool thanks.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Bringing this to the top. Does anyone know if the strapcode bracelets for Ray/Mako will only fit Version 2? Any one tried them on a 1st generation with the date pusher?? I made reference to it in the thread but haven't been able to confirm/disprove it.

Thanks.


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Bringing this to the top. Does anyone know if the strapcode bracelets for Ray/Mako will only fit Version 2? Any one tried them on a 1st generation with the date pusher?? I made reference to it in the thread but haven't been able to confirm/disprove it.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have a definitive answer, but this info might help. I inquired with Orient directly about buying replacement OEM bracelets for the Mako and Ray (both versions I and II), and they said both versions (I and II) of both watches (Mako and Ray) use the same original bracelets found on version I. Meaning, the Orient OEM bracelet that came with your original Mako/Ray will fit on your Mako/Ray II, and vice versa. I also understand the Mako and Ray bracelets are interchangeable. Meaning, an Orient OEM bracelet that came with your Ray will fit on your Mako, and vice versa. To be clear, I am talking about the OEM bracelet here (hollow links, split pins, rattle, sad face).

Therefore, the Strapcode SEL bracelet specifically designed for the Ray/Mako II should theoretically fit the Mako/Ray I, since the two versions already share the same OEM bracelet according to the manufacturer. Someone just needs to verify if Strapcode is correct in saying that it won't fit, because there is evidence from the manufacturer suggesting that it will.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

j0n said:


> I don't have a definitive answer, but this info might help. I inquired with Orient directly about buying replacement OEM bracelets for the Mako and Ray (both versions I and II), and they said both versions (I and II) of both watches (Mako and Ray) use the same original bracelets found on version I. Meaning, the Orient OEM bracelet that came with your original Mako/Ray will fit on your Mako/Ray II, and vice versa. I also understand the Mako and Ray bracelets are interchangeable. Meaning, an Orient OEM bracelet that came with your Ray will fit on your Mako, and vice versa. To be clear, I am talking about the OEM bracelet here (hollow links, split pins, rattle, sad face).
> 
> Therefore, the Strapcode SEL bracelet specifically designed for the Ray/Mako II should theoretically fit the Mako/Ray I, since the two versions already share the same OEM bracelet according to the manufacturer. Someone just needs to verify if Strapcode is correct in saying that it won't fit, because there is evidence from the manufacturer suggesting that it will.


This makes sense to me. I know the USA versions won't fit, but it certainly seems like the bracelets from the V1 and V2 would be interchangeable since they are afaik the same case aside from the date pusher.


----------



## scj99 (Apr 8, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> This makes sense to me. I know the USA versions won't fit, but it certainly seems like the bracelets from the V1 and V2 would be interchangeable since they are afaik the same case aside from the date pusher.


I have both a Mako 2 and Ray 1. The Strapcode bracelet designed for the Mako 2 does not quite fit on the Ray 1. The holes for the spring bars are just a little off on the Ray 1.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the confirmation of that.


----------



## dman535 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a link to the bracelet I bought for my gen I ray.

22mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET FIT SEIKO Seiko 7002-7000, 6309-7290 | eBay


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

dman535 said:


> Here is a link to the bracelet I bought for my gen I ray.
> 
> 22mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET FIT SEIKO Seiko 7002-7000, 6309-7290 | eBay
> 
> ...


How are the end links compared to the original?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Grim Tuesday (Feb 13, 2017)

Also curious about this -- was it easy to put on or was there bending required?


----------



## Hkrizman (Jun 27, 2017)

Does anyone have the bracelet from Strapcode.com. The super oyster one.

I called Orient USA to order the solid end links for my Mako II but they said they don't fit perfectly. I think Strapecode.com is my only hope.


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a super oyster for an SKX and it's a very nice bracelet as well as the super jubilee. I would expect the quality to be the same for the orient variations. 

Also, I can confirm that the end links for an SKX will not work on a Ray or Mako II. They are too thick or tall and will pivot on the spring bar. 

I wish Strapcode would make a 5 link oyster with polished center link parts like the 3 link oyster on the Ray II or even and polished center link endmill for them would do.


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a Strapcode Endmill on my Ray II. Probably the best upgrade to my Orient I could have made. It's my everyday beater watch and while the bracelet isn't perfect it's much better than the original. The solid end links are the key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeroen90 (Jun 17, 2017)

Are there also braclet for the ray raven II with solide end links ?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Bumping this. Are there any other options? Strapcode seems to be out of stock. I've e-mailed them to see when they plan on re-stocking


----------



## dmitrzak1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam-e said:


> Bumping this. Are there any other options? Strapcode seems to be out of stock. I've e-mailed them to see when they plan on re-stocking


Emailed strapcode and they said It will be back in stock in between now and the end of september.


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

dmitrzak1 said:


> Emailed strapcode and they said It will be back in stock in between now and the end of september.


This is good news. I went to the site this morning to buy one for my incoming blue ray....I was most dissapointed. Going to fit the Saturation 300 clasp to it.


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

I just received a Super Oyster from Strapcode for my Orient Ray II. They've got them back in stock now.

I've never had trouble changing out bracelets before, but this one is a bear to install with a normal type spring bar tool. Since the end links are solid both ends of the spring bar need to be compressed at the same time to insert – there's no wiggle room. The end link fits perfectly alone between with lugs and the spring bar fits fine alone on the Orient Ray-II. Hmm? I may need to invest in one of those more expensive spring bar tools... like the Horofix pliers from Esslinger.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm waiting on the endmills to come back into stock.


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

Got the Super Oyster from StrapCode installed on my Ray-II. Had to get the Horofix Pliers from Esslinger to get the job done. Nicely finished and snug fit.


----------



## richardse08 (Nov 9, 2017)

New to this forum, but I checked with strapcode as well to see if a band for a Mako II would fit Mako I. I bought a Super Oyster and it does fit, except for the spring bar. The spring bar is just too thick to make it work. Even using the OEM spring bars (thinner) they're still too big around. Anyone know of any place you can get a decent band for the original Mako?


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

richardse08 said:


> New to this forum, but I checked with strapcode as well to see if a band for a Mako II would fit Mako I. I bought a Super Oyster and it does fit, except for the spring bar. The spring bar is just too thick to make it work. Even using the OEM spring bars (thinner) they're still too big around. Anyone know of any place you can get a decent band for the original Mako?


FINALLY! Thank you so much for taking the risk and trying this, and for posting your findings.

I have some questions to help clarify things for me about your experience:

1. Am I correct in assuming the first set of spring bars you tried were the ones supplied by Strapcode with the Super Oyster bracelet?

2. I am curious if your Mako I originally came with a bracelet or rubber strap. The reason I ask is because there are actually TWO types of OEM spring bars with different thicknesses: the bracelet spring bars are slightly thinner than the rubber strap spring bars. So I am wondering if your second attempt at fitting the Strapcode bracelet was with bracelet or rubber strap OEM spring bars.

3. Are you able to return the bracelet back to Strapcode for a refund?

Again...THANK YOU!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2012)

dman535 said:


> Here is a link to the bracelet I bought for my gen I ray.
> 
> 22mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET FIT SEIKO Seiko 7002-7000, 6309-7290 | eBay
> 
> ...


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have to ask: 
How did you figure out that that bracelet would fit the Ray? Are all bracelets designed for the listed Seiko models a good bet for the original Ray and Mako models?


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I have to ask:
> How did you figure out that that bracelet would fit the Ray? Are all bracelets designed for the listed Seiko models a good bet for the original Ray and Mako models?


Look at it it doesn't fit. The SKX has a shorter lug to lug width.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2012)

JohnnyKarate said:


> Look at it it doesn't fit. The SKX has a shorter lug to lug width.


You mean that the end link isn't wide enough and there's a gap between the end link and the lug in which you can see the springbar? I'm not really seeing that, unless you mean that the very small gap there should be non-existent and the end link should fit more tightly? I've never had a watch with a bracelet before (my Mako lives on a NATO strap most of the time), so I'm not sure what I should be looking for...

I do see that there's a bit of a mis-match between the metal of the case and the stainless band, but stainless does have a particular color to it, so I'm guessing that's unavoidable?


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You mean that the end link isn't wide enough and there's a gap between the end link and the lug in which you can see the springbar? I'm not really seeing that, unless you mean that the very small gap there should be non-existent and the end link should fit more tightly? I've never had a watch with a bracelet before (my Mako lives on a NATO strap most of the time), so I'm not sure what I should be looking for...
> 
> I do see that there's a bit of a mis-match between the metal of the case and the stainless band, but stainless does have a particular color to it, so I'm guessing that's unavoidable?


It's just not a tight fit, look at it. Just sell your old Mako and buy the new one and either use the stock or get a strapcode.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Personally, I used the stock on my Mako and I loved it!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

RickF. said:


> Got the Super Oyster from StrapCode installed on my Ray-II. Had to get the Horofix Pliers from Esslinger to get the job done. Nicely finished and snug fit.


Looks great. Any idea if you could swap the stock engraved Orient clasp onto the Strapcode super oyster (to keep the Orient logo)?


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Looks great. Any idea if you could swap the stock engraved Orient clasp onto the Strapcode super oyster (to keep the Orient logo)?


No sorry. I don't.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Looks great. Any idea if you could swap the stock engraved Orient clasp onto the Strapcode super oyster (to keep the Orient logo)?


I don't think so. Pretty sure the stock one tapers to 20mm and the Strapcode one 18mm. The Strapcode clasp is way better too.


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

JohnnyKarate said:


> I don't think so. Pretty sure the stock one tapers to 20mm and the Strapcode one 18mm. The Strapcode clasp is way better too.


Yep, I was just going to add that. 
I happened to put on my Orient Ray-1 with the Ray 2 bracelet and noticed 'no taper'. The stock clasp is 22 mm wide.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Darn it! Thanks gentleman. Wanted to replace the bracelet but wanted it to keep the Orient clasp (even if it’s inferior) to have the Orient logo.

Just got my Ray II for about half the price a Mako USA 2 would cost me to get up in Canada. I like the solid end link bracelet and the sapphire but I prefer the dial and hands on the Ray 2. I guess I’ll keep it for now and buy the strapcode if I don’t like the folded end links and slap a sapphire on here if I scratch it.

Beautiful little watch. Size is a bit smaller than I expected too (a good thing for my little 6.5” wrist). Just wish it cost a bit more and came with solid end links and a sapphire. Oh well...


----------



## Jamair23 (May 11, 2019)

Re: Oyster bracelet for Mako/Ray II ?
Here is a link to the bracelet I bought for my gen I ray.

22mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET FIT SEIKO Seiko 7002-7000, 6309-7290 | eBay

Does that fit perfectly? I see gaps between the watch case and the curved end links.


----------

